# Husqvarna engine failure



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Picked up a Husqvarna ST324p in excellent condition off FB marketplace for short money. I fully understood I was picking up a big box machine (my previous machine was a Toro PowerShift), but still figured it was worth a shot. It was tough to start and backfired, so I reset the valve lash. First snow storm, it ran great and threw well under load. Second storm, the issue returned - this time, I replaced the plug, cleaned the carb, and once again, gapped the valve lash. Next storm, ran great for about an hour, then started to sputter, backfire and eventually stop running. Any thoughts/suggestions ? It runs the 254cc Husqvarna branded engine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it has a partially sheared flywheel key, that could cause problems. Does adding choke help? Does it still have a good spark after it dies?


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

2 things it needs, spark and fuel. When it quit did it still have spark? Does it restart when it cools down?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

strtch5881 said:


> 2 things it needs, spark and fuel. When it quit did it still have spark? Does it restart when it cools down?


3 things actually. Air, fuel, spark.  

If it’s runs for a period of time then dies, but will restart cold... it’s likely the ignition coil. 

Run the machine until it dies then check for spark.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

With some of the blowers running LCT engines that have the rocker switch for a shut off, you may want to look at the area where the wires connect to the switch as there were problems with the position of the lower tab to connect the wire and if it was not bent down out of the way, it allowed for that wire to contact the linkage and ground out killing the engine, and it would do it erratically as the linkage would move and let it ground and then not ground.

There was a TSB from LTC on this exact problem.

It sounds exactly as the problem you have encountered. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> 3 things actually. Air, fuel, spark.
> 
> If it’s runs for a period of time then dies, but will restart cold... it’s likely the ignition coil.
> 
> Run the machine until it dies then check for spark.


You Forgot Timing


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> 3 things actually. Air, fuel, spark.
> 
> If it’s runs for a period of time then dies, but will restart cold... it’s likely the ignition coil.
> 
> Run the machine until it dies then check for spark.


Technically, fuel is air and gasoline together. :smile_big:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

drmerdp said:


> 3 things actually. Air, fuel, spark.
> 
> If it’s runs for a period of time then dies, but will restart cold... it’s likely the ignition coil.
> 
> Run the machine until it dies then check for spark.





Jackmels said:


> You Forgot Timing


You forgot compression


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Skids said:


> It was tough to start and backfired, so I reset the valve lash. First snow storm, it ran great and threw well under load. Second storm, the issue returned - this time, I replaced the plug, cleaned the carb, and once again, gapped the valve lash.


You adjusted the valve clearance twice. Was it out of spec the 2nd time around?


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Just feeling well enough to get back to this - the valves did seem a bit out, SnowH8ter, but I thought it was negligible. Nonetheless, I re set them. I just now tried to start it, and as before, I pull it several times, it sputters, seems like it wants to start, then BANG ! A very loud backfire.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Since that engine is a 254CC LTC with a Husqvarna sticker on it, did you check the wiring at and near the back of the switch and as well the extra wiring that goes to the plastic key switch.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Lottstodo said:


> There was a TSB from LTC on this exact problem



This one?

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/B-2112.pdf

Intermittent spark could account for the backfiring too when attempting to start. Ya, it's an Ariens Service Bulletin but may well be applicable to the Husky in this instance.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Will check.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Actually it is this one , and it is a LTC TSB sent out through Ariens because of the LTC engines used on Ariens as well as many other snowblowers.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Good info - thanks for this - printed up that sevice bulletin, and will try to run through it tonight.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Although the number on my engine did not jive with that service bulletin, I figured it was worth trying - basically the same engine in the bulletin, and the steps required wouldn't drastically change anything. Worked through the procedure, and sure enough, it started right up on the first pull and runs smooth ! (did notice some light charring around that run switch spade connector) Now -hopefully, I won't need it again until next season  Thanks for everyone's input !


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Good deal!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! And thanks Lottstodo!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If it was me, I would throw that LCT engine right in the garbage and repower it with a Honda GX series engine. Those LCT engines have such a bad reputation for poor quality and and extremely poor materials and design that they are manufactured with. They are well known for valve clearance problems. even when they are brand new. The factory that builds them in China has no quality control at all from what we have dealt with from repairing hundreds of them. Tight valves, ignition problems, poor or defective carbs, poor fuel systems, parts availability, poor service support system, poor bottom end problems, some with pistons installed backwards from the factory, factory service support technicians that sound like a bunch of dumb college kids that don't know how to tie their own shoes without looking at their cellphone computers and watching a video to tie shoelaces. At least those engines are very cheap, you can pick up new ones for around a hundred bucks or so, but I wouldn't take one even if it was given to me. We have a 10 cubic yard dumpster filled with them now, new ones and ones with only a few hours on them. They are not even worth fixing, that is how poor they are. I know there are a lot of people that swear by them and would give their life for them, but we have too many bad experiences with them. Maybe give them 20 years and they might improve, but that doesn't do any good now.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

I hear you, but I don't think this machine is worth that kind of investment. I hold no illusions that this will be my last snowblower -I knew what I was getting, but it was such a deal I figured it was worth taking the risk. So, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Skids said:


> Although the number on my engine did not jive with that service bulletin, I figured it was worth trying - basically the same engine in the bulletin, and the steps required wouldn't drastically change anything. Worked through the procedure, and sure enough, it started right up on the first pull and runs smooth !


:thumbsup:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Skids said:


> I hear you, but I don't think this machine is worth that kind of investment. I hold no illusions that this will be my last snowblower -I knew what I was getting, but it was such a deal I figured it was worth taking the risk. So, we'll see how it goes!


I know what your talking about. If you got it through "FB"..."FAKEBOOK" I bet someone just wanted to get rid of it, unfortunately you got it with some problems, that happens. Husqvarna was known for their motorcycles back in the 70's, but the products that carry the Husqvarna name today are basically the cheaper homeowners models that don't have the quality that the name used to stand for decades ago.
I know you can get a lot of parts for Husqvarna thru Sears. They are made by the same company that makes Sears Craftsman, Poulan and AYP products. The company is just out to sell "Quantity", not "Quality". Its sad in today's world just about every company is like that, just to make a "Buck",,,Profit, and the heck with the consumer. A lot of the big companies are doing that, selling thru "Big Box" discount stores, and their quality really went downhill. Areins, John Deere, Toro and Honda, just to name a few, did that. They are selling of of the manufacturer name to get their sales, and screwing us the consumer in the process.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I would really like to see a pic of the 10 yrds of junk LCT engines. My son not to far from you would probably buy the entire dumpster full.
How can a piston be installed backwards on a engine ??? especially when, before it can be sent to shipping in must go through the final inspection and actually run, per the established test for dyno and emissions.
I would like to ask then what engines since they are all made in China, is the best , as I personally know that LCTs are engineered in the US. and are Mfg. in china in a factory owned by LCT and ran by LCT.
That can not be said of others.
Lauson Power has been at the fore front of making sure quality built products are in the line up that they use and endorse and have done so for decades. As for LCT they have been around for over 25 yrs. as a USA company.
Lastly as far as big box stores go, when you buy a snowblower at a dealer (Ariens) you wont get the same machine at HD as this is how they keep and protect their dealers by having a better grade of machine for the dealers market even though they have one in the big box store called similar size / etc. BB models are dumbed down to fit in the BB selling market.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Lottstodo said:


> I would really like to see a pic of the 10 yrds of junk LCT engines. My son not to far from you would probably buy the entire dumpster full.
> How can a piston be installed backwards on a engine ??? especially when, before it can be sent to shipping in must go through the final inspection and actually run, per the established test for dyno and emissions.
> I would like to ask then what engines since they are all made in China, is the best , as I personally know that LCTs are engineered in the US. and are Mfg. in china in a factory owned by LCT and ran by LCT.
> That can not be said of others.
> ...


I agree with all BUT the models being different, It's been proven that they are the same models with zero differences, The only thing dealers may get commercial grade machines the BB stores don't because the BB store wouldn't sell due to the high price of said models.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

On my 28 dlx+ when purchased new for my wife Hd had 28 dlx as well only the HD version had a 254cc and the dealer version had the 291cc being the + that you could not get at BB. When I contacted both the dealer and Ariens as to why , that was the response I got from both, being dealer incentive machines.
So that is what I was told, as well the ariens dealer as well told me that although they do ariens warranty that they in no way shape or form would work on a HD purchased machine until their entire schedule was clear and free of their own customers.
Since I do all my own work it did not matter but wanted the bigger engine, that was 4 yrs ago so maybe now there is no dealer difference as was when we purchased.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Lottstodo said:


> I would really like to see a pic of the 10 yrds of junk LCT engines. My son not to far from you would probably buy the entire dumpster full.
> How can a piston be installed backwards on a engine ??? especially when, before it can be sent to shipping in must go through the final inspection and actually run, per the established test for dyno and emissions.
> I would like to ask then what engines since they are all made in China, is the best , as I personally know that LCTs are engineered in the US. and are Mfg. in china in a factory owned by LCT and ran by LCT.
> That can not be said of others.
> ...


We already have a company that picks up our scrap metal, but thanks for the offer. Right now China is cutting way back on buying a lot of our scrap materials, metal, paper and plastics. You can only recycle materials so many times, then it becomes worthless to re mold into new products, and must be returned to the earth again.

Your Honda GX series engines are the better ones. Honda closed their China plant, some of the engines are made in S.E. Asia, but not in China, Briggs is closing their China plant and comming back to the USA.

Honda engines are engineered in and many made in the USA. Honda is a world wide company. The Honda products are made by American Honda, a USA company, which has ties with Honda International. Kawasaki engines are made here in the USA, which is a good engine, along with Yamaha , which are made in the USA and all of those companies are engineered in the USA by skilled technicians that work hands on daily with those engines, not by a collage kid with a diploma, or a B.S.er salesman.

Lauson power products has a well known poor reputation for their engines not holding up to well. They used to make great mini bike engines back in the 70's, but they blew up as fast as they ran, but they were a lot of fun running and blowing up as a kid would do back then. Since their quality was not at the forefront and the motors didn't hold up very well, a lot of manufacturers stopped using them in their products and that did a lot of damage to and helped cause Lauson Tecumseh to go out of business. Different groups of investors tried to bring the company back to life again and it went through many different hands while they struggled to bring it back to life. Their poor reputation really did them in and left a bad name for Lauson that a lot of people will never forget.

Honda has been making power equipment since back in the 60's along with their marine products, their auto and motorcycle plants in Ohio opened up back in the 70's. Kawasaki and Yamaha have been building here in the USA since the 70's.

As I mentioned many times before, LCT has probably the poorest quality control in the business. It is easy to install a piston backwards on the assembly line at a slave labor plant in China. They might only test 1 engine in a thousand and just package and ship them back to the USA. China has no emission standards and as long as they ship below a certain number of engines of that particular model to the USA, those engines do not have to meet USA emission standards. I know LCT has an office building in North Carolina.

As your Big Box store go, I know for a fact the exact same model John Deere tractor they sell that is sold at the John Deere dealership, and contains many sub standard parts to keep the costs down for the BB stores. Every time we worked on the equipment we had to check the serial number first to see if it was a BB store sold model because the parts were different. You would look up the part and find two different part numbers, the standard J.D. part, and the cheaper H.D./BB store part, and you could tell the difference in the quality of the part. Most times we would install the standard J.D. part because it was better and would charge the difference when we would do warranty work which we were allowed to do. Most of the dealers wont even work on BB store products now because of the problems they had with them. The BB stores have their own service centers that they ship most of their stuff to, I know of the one down near Philly. I think it was called "Amer-equip". You are right about the "dumb-down" parts installed on the BB store machines, it was done to keep the price down for the BB store buyers that were buying a product on the manufacturers name, and that mistake hurt a lot of the manufacturers reputation for making a quality product. American Honda realized that after it was too late, and so did John Deere.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Lottstodo said:


> I would really like to see a pic of the 10 yrds of junk LCT engines. My son not to far from you would probably buy the entire dumpster full.
> How can a piston be installed backwards on a engine ??? especially when, before it can be sent to shipping in must go through the final inspection and actually run, per the established test for dyno and emissions.
> I would like to ask then what engines since they are all made in China, is the best , as I personally know that LCTs are engineered in the US. and are Mfg. in china in a factory owned by LCT and ran by LCT.
> That can not be said of others.
> ...


I have seen many engines that pistons were installed backwards in by a novice mechanic. Those engines ran just fine for a while, some for quite some time before there was a problem and it was taken apart to find the piston backwards and some funny cylinder wear along with the piston worn out. It does happen quite a lot. Some may blow up quickly, others run for an extended period, some with abnormal noise and vibration, others with no symptoms at all, and some with abnormal oil consumption. But it does happen, ask any experienced technician, if they've been in the business a long time, I'm sure they've seen that a few times.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lottstodo said:


> Lastly as far as big box stores go, when you buy a snowblower at a dealer (Ariens) you wont get the same machine at HD as this is how they keep and protect their dealers by having a better grade of machine for the dealers market even though they have one in the big box store called similar size / etc. BB models are dumbed down to fit in the BB selling market.


Not true. An Ariens snow blower is the exact same no matter where and whom you buy it from. However, dealers carry and sell certain models that big box stores don't. This has been discussed many many times.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I would have to say out of all the engines being made in China, the Briggs are probably the best, since the majority of their engines are made over their now. After that I would say LCT and Loncin would come in third, which is the supplier of all the Toro snowblower engined now and the manufacturer of all the hemi version Predators at harbor freight.


----------

